# Post subscriptions not coming through?



## CkB (Jun 18, 2008)

Hi folks

I've subscribed to the TT Events board completely for all new posts to get sent to me by email. This worked for about a day and a half and today I've suddenly realised my folder's not got new posts in it. Sure enough logging on to the forum, lots of new posts.

Am I mis-understanding the feature (I'm expecting a mail for each new post, not the first new post in each thread since I subscribed to the forum), or is there a problem with outbound mail from the forum server? 

The subscription still shows up in my Control Panel .

Thanks

C

EDIT: They're not in my junk mail either, I did have a poke in there first


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Looks like Jae hasn't been online recently, so I doubt he has seen your post. He is the only one who has access to themail server, however if there were problems I would of expected to have seen more people mention it.

When I see him on MSN I'll give him a nod in this direction.


----------



## CkB (Jun 18, 2008)

Cheers chap - I've had a couple come through just not all of them (if I logon and look in the forum it's about half atm get emailed and half dont)

C


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

CkB said:


> Cheers chap - I've had a couple come through just not all of them (if I logon and look in the forum it's about half atm get emailed and half dont)
> 
> C


I won't try to teach you how to suck eggs, but just incase you didn't know...

You will only get one email per forum, because you have subscribed to a forum and not a topic, you will only get notification if a new post appears. You also won't receive any further notifications of new posts within that forum until you have read the new post you were first alerted about.


----------



## CkB (Jun 18, 2008)

Suck eggs it is - that explains it. Two other forum apps I use you end up with like a digest of the posts... So there's nowt wrong here and I'm going to sit at the back of the class and shut up 

Thanks mate

C


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

CkB said:


> Suck eggs it is - that explains it. Two other forum apps I use you end up with like a digest of the posts... So there's nowt wrong here and I'm going to sit at the back of the class and shut up
> 
> Thanks mate
> 
> C


----------

